# not me but.,..



## iago (Mar 17, 2007)

a friend of mine was hitching with some friends and they guys who were giving them a ride drove behing a store and told them to get out and the guys held my friend and his friends at gun point went through all their shit found some bud took it and drove off.


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 18, 2007)

:laugh: HAAAHA!! your credibility is totatly being questioned !!


----------

